# My current system



## risky (Jan 27, 2008)

Yamaha RX-V2400 (used as pre pro)
Outlaw 7500 amp
Pioneer Elite DV-45a 
Panasonic DMR-E50
XBOX 360
Sony KV-40XBR800
Klipsch RF83's fronts
Klipsch RC64 center
Klipsch RS62's surrounds
Klipsch RSW12 sub
Sony RM-AV3000 remote
ATS acoustic panels


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice stuff! How do you like your Outlaw amp?


----------



## risky (Jan 27, 2008)

The outlaw 7500 has performed flawlessly . I couldn't be happier with it . Amp really took my system to the next level .


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

> The outlaw 7500 has performed flawlessly . I couldn't be happier with it . Amp really took my system to the next level .


Noticeable improvement over the Yamaha alone?


----------



## risky (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes Chas the outlaw made a big difference .


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice that you have an Outlaw 7500. I run an Onkyo 906 AVR and if that wasn't enough the bug bit me and I now use the Onkyo as a pre-pro and I also run an Outlaw 7500 power amp. Noticable improvement. This is a formidable unit and packs effortless power. :sn:


----------

